# Urgent: exposure scripts



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Does anyone have links to good exposure posts / how to info / etc?

My alternative lifestyle friend had a breach in No Contact and unfortunately I'm out with the kids tonight. We need to expose in the next 12 hours and that includes prep time.

He has a 40 page PDF with enough evidence to convict anyone.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Exposure 101 - Your Most Powerful Weapon - Marriage Builders® Forums


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

"I know what you did with X. You had a chance, and you blew it. There's the door."

And don't say anything else.

Is it that hard?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Probably depends on a) his intended audience and b) his reason for exposing.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

His intended audience is her boyfriend's wife. He came looking for her at her gym. She talked to him for a minute but shot him down. This was confirmed by the PIs.

Exposure (right now) is his (boyfriend's) wife. She does not know about the affair but may have been in an open relationship with him at some point

He is exposing as a consequence. He is also involving a lawyer to dissolve the marriage (potentially) however it's always my logic to end the affair if possible, even if the plan is to end the marriage. There are ethical reasons to expose but they do have a six year old and if reconciliation is in the cards (unlikely) atleast he can do what he can do to save the marriage, past sins obviously excluded


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

eric1 said:


> His intended audience is her boyfriend's wife. He came looking for her at her gym. She talked to him for a minute but shot him down. This was confirmed by the PIs.
> 
> Exposure (right now) is his (boyfriend's) wife. She does not know about the affair but may have been in an open relationship with him at some point


Aww... she doesn't have 100 things that she loves about Bill anymore?


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Aww... she doesn't have 100 things that she loves about Bill anymore?




He's been scaring her for the last few weeks. She's not used to the word 'no'.

A lot of other things at play here but she stands to lose A LOT.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"Attention family, friends and enemies. I am divorcing my wife because she is a cheating wh0re. Please pray for our family while we struggle through this difficult time. Thank you all."


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Gee I feel like I'm bragging, but this article here has some good advice: https://affaircare.com/articles/exposure-advice/


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> "Attention family, friends and enemies. I am divorcing my wife because she is a cheating wh0re. Please pray for our family while we struggle through this difficult time. Thank you all."


Or with this addition :"I realised that I was needing far to many fingers to count the people in my marriage. "
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Finally getting around to it, is he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

This is a consequence on OM, right? It sounds like your friend's wife did not initiate contact and was able to end it quickly, and then apparently informed her husband.


----------



## Lilybelly (Mar 24, 2016)

I said that I didn't sign up for an open marriage or to be emotionally abused.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thor said:


> This is a consequence on OM, right? It sounds like your friend's wife did not initiate contact and was able to end it quickly, and then apparently informed her husband.




Everything has gone well this far, he did draw a line in the sand and she agreed to sending NC letter, therapy, etc. In that time he's also engaged a divorce attorney and started forming his own in-person support network by confiding in a friend or two.

But it's still obvious that she has feelings for the bf, that meeting her at this fitness place was his plan. And my friend still refuses to dole out consequences for her boyfriend. He is afraid she will be mad at him (I know, I know).

I already know how it'll play out, he's feeling good about his short term progress today but is due for another d-day (and endless monitoring until then) in a few weeks. We've all seen this exact scenario play out so many times. It's like one of those horror movies when the hot girl goes down into the basement, you know what's coming.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Also she did not inform her husband. His PI caught him looking for her there then was smart enough to figure out how to get OMs checkins there. Which he then compared against the GPS data.

My buddy's monitoring paid for itself significantly.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Well in this case I think the exposure script is simple. "I know you met with Joe. Here are the divorce papers".


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

He should just Divorce her. She will find another Bill no matter how hard he tries to stop this Affair. 

It really makes me sad when I see people weak like him.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Be smart said:


> He should just Divorce her. She will find another Bill no matter how hard he tries to stop this Affair.
> 
> 
> 
> It really makes me sad when I see people weak like him.




Making him not weak is my pet project. We'll get there.


----------

